# I'm really impressed with you guys...



## healeydays (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow,

Guys, I have been wandering around this site since joining yesterday looking at who's trading/selling what for materials and I keep coming across projects that you guys have done and I have to admit I am in awe of some of you guys. How you can take a piece of wood and make a piece of art out of it is amazing.

Mike B
NH


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 31, 2012)

yep mike theres some serious talent flowing through there veins. iv seen it first hand . duck


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 31, 2012)

There is definitely some very talented people on this site. If I had 1/2 of their talent, I would be a genius. I'm in awe of our members daily.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2012)

I have to agree with Kenbo- lots of talent in a lot of arenas here. But if you want to see something amazing look at his conestago wagon- now that is amazing.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 31, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> I have to agree with Kenbo- lots of talent in a lot of arenas here. But if you want to see something amazing look at his conestago wagon- now that is amazing.



yep ill say now thats talent


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 31, 2012)

You guys are too kind, but I'm just a small fry in comparison to some of the big guns here. You don't need to boast about any talent that I might have, because it is your talent that pushes me to work harder and obtain new heights in my own woodworking acheivements.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> You guys are too kind, but I'm just a small fry in comparison to some of the big guns here. You don't need to boast about any talent that I might have, because it is your talent that pushes me to work harder and obtain new heights in my own woodworking acheivements.



SMALL fry???? must be an awful small pond........ 
I do agree that everyone here brings a lot to the table. Some unbelievable wood and workmanship gets on these pages. Mighty generous folk with info, wood and friendship. Sure is nice to be a little part of it.......


----------

